# Calling LC9 Owners



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm in a CCW class right now, and the range/shop where the class is being held has a nice, shiny, brand-new LC9 for $349. Thinking of getting it for CCW, but I have criteria for a CCW weapon, and I'm curious if the LC9 meets them:

1. In today's multi-felon world, I need a CCW that can drop 2 attackers. Can the 8+1 LC9 accomplish this, with thoracic triangle hits? :enforcer:
2. SMALL! I usually have to wear dress pants and shirt to school (graduate school, strict dress code), and this would need to slip into my front pocket in a pocket holster, or fit IWB in such a way as not to print. 
3. Accurate. I know small guns are good for up close and in your face, but how does the LC9 fare out past 10-15 yards? Anyone shoot theirs out that far? :snipe:
4. More of a question, not a criteria, but can the LC9 handle my Winchester Ranger T-series 124gr +P ammo (which I use in my MP9)>

Thanks, guys! Appreciated!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

$349 is a pretty good price - my local gun store has the LC9 for $379.

#1 isnt really about the LC9 is it? Isnt it more about the question of the 9mm ballistics? I believe the velocity generated from the LC9 vs the MP9 you mentioned is negligible.

#2 I believe concealed carry in any school or university is a federal offense - if you're talking about to/from I think you should be able to conceal the LC9 effectively.

#3 I'm pretty sure it's as accurate as the shooter. A recent gun-writer documented 2" groups at 25yds - much better than I can do at most ranges.

#4 The LC9 is rated for +P, but Ruger doesnt recommend a steady diet. Range time with regular loads, carry +P for self-defense.

The other point is that it is a spitting image of the Kel-Tec PF-9 which I have carried and shot for nearly 3 years. I would like to consider the LC9 because the sights are much better than the Kel-Tec PF-9 and it's got a very smooth "melt" for concealed carry.

However, there are a couple things that make the LC9 a less-than-best option for concealed carry:
1.) The LC9 has a thumb-flip safety similar to a 1911 - if you're used to the "thumb-high" grip on a 1911 then you might be ok with the safety on the LC9, otherwise your thumb could easily engage the slide-release, thus preventing lock-back on an empty magazine. 

2.) The LC9 has an internal safety that prevents firing with the magazine out. This is a great measure, unless, in daily carry or in the heat of the moment you find yourself with a magazine that's not fully engaged. 

I could probably build-in the muscle-memory to add an automatic thumb-flip to insure the safety is off when engaging a threat. However, the internal magazine safety I cannot recommend in a daily carry firearm.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll agree 100% with the first 4 points by Dynamik1! Mostly the carry at any school!!!!

As for the safety items on the LC9, I like them! All of them. (And I live in a free state!)
But you can not use most of them if you wish. 
The LC9 can shoot out to 20 yards with ease and be accurate if YOU do your part. :numbchuck:

Lateck,


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Lateck said:


> I'll agree 100% with the first 4 points by Dynamik1! Mostly the carry at any school!!!!As for the safety items on the LC9, I like them! All of them. (And I live in a free state!)But you can not use most of them if you wish. The LC9 can shoot out to 20 yards with ease and be accurate if YOU do your part. :numbchuck:Lateck,


The federal law regarding schools only applies to guns that have crossed state lines. If the gun has always been in your state, the law does not apply. Of course a state law likely contains the prohibition too.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the LC9 is quite concealable for a 9mm. I would not be concerned about some minor ballistics. The LC9 is a 9mm and shoots like one. If you want something to conceal it is superior to the M&P9c. I had one of those and I much prefer the LC9. For one thing, and I think this is important for concealed carry, it is double action only and is safer to carry. Remember, you will carry it a lot more than you will shoot it in confrontation. Safety is a key issue.


----------



## Rob8112 (Oct 7, 2011)

I shot mine for the first time today. After a thorough cleaning i put 100 rounds through it with no problems at all. 50 rounds at 7 yards and 50 at 15 yards. Didnt have a single ftf and all shots were inside of the 8 ring. (and im not a very good shot). A little bit snappy but over all im very happy with it. I paid $379 for mine.


----------



## Rob8112 (Oct 7, 2011)

Btw: the slide will not release unintentionally. You have to pull back on the slide to disengage the thumb release.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Guess I should have clarified! No, I won't be carrying on my school's campus. It's legal in New Mexico, but the school has rules against it. I meant if I go out to lunch downtown, or out with friends after school, it should be able to conceal under my dress clothes. 

Second, yes, actually Mr. Smarty Pants, it IS about the LC9...it's a proven fact that a projectile fired from a shorter barrel will have less velocity, and thus less energy, and thus less penetration, than a bullet shot from a longer barrel. Was simply wondering if anyone had any knowledge/experience of how a short barrel, e.g., the 3.12" LC9 affects ballistics. So, yeah thanks for the awesome answer! If you're going to be a smart ass, why answer at all? 

As to the other replies, thank you, I appreciate your input.


----------



## NRAInstructor (Jun 26, 2012)

*LC9 - Mature CC Firearm*

50 to 100 fps will make no difference at all in bringing a threat to a stop. Accuracy trumps velocity. A .22 in the eye trumps a .357 in the arm. Practice, practice, practice. I shoot our state's CC qualifying rounds every month in every pistol I own and practice at 50 feet. If you can hit at 50, you can hit at 7 to 21 feet. Anybody can chew up the bullseye at 7 to 21 feet. The LC9 is hard to group out beyond 21 feet but consistent 8+ rings should be possible at 50 feet with practice.

But - once you get good at 50 feet with the LC9 at the range - can you get it out of conceal, cocked, and on target in under 2 seconds every time? Strongly recommend a self defense course if you are going to carry.

Hopefully your concealed carry instructor taught you that the minute the gun comes out it is an acknowledgement that you allowed yourself to get in a situation which you should have had the forethought and awareness to avoid in the first place. Concealed Carry = Dumbness Antidote (either yours, or theirs)

An armed society is a polite society. (Robert Heinlein) Be polite or leave the gun locked up. The advice you received from the other posting above was sincere and accurate.



XD40Colorado said:


> Guess I should have clarified! No, I won't be carrying on my school's campus. It's legal in New Mexico, but the school has rules against it. I meant if I go out to lunch downtown, or out with friends after school, it should be able to conceal under my dress clothes.
> 
> Second, yes, actually Mr. Smarty Pants, it IS about the LC9...it's a proven fact that a projectile fired from a shorter barrel will have less velocity, and thus less energy, and thus less penetration, than a bullet shot from a longer barrel. Was simply wondering if anyone had any knowledge/experience of how a short barrel, e.g., the 3.12" LC9 affects ballistics. So, yeah thanks for the awesome answer! If you're going to be a smart ass, why answer at all?
> 
> As to the other replies, thank you, I appreciate your input.


----------

